

Show HN: Better Technical Interviews - timsegraves
https://interviewsy.com/

======
timsegraves
Decided to open up my side project I spent the last few months on for free. If
it gets to expensive too host I might look at charging but otherwise, enjoy.
And please use the contact link to send any feedback or feature requests.
Thanks.

